# Привет из Бреста



## lacachetona

hello Belarusian speakers!

I need your help translating a letter which was sent to me in Belarusian. If you are interested, i can send you the scanned letter by e-mail. This is for a good cause  the author of the letter found my wedding cards which travelled while attached to balloons (it's a German wedding tradition) all the way from Innsbruck, Austria to somewhere in Belarus! Amazing, isn't it? Please help me understand what this kind-hearted person wrote to me...
I'd be happy to help if you need translations into or from French, Spanish & Italian.

Thanks in advance,
lacachetona


----------



## Jana337

Hi, 

You can attach the scanned document here unless you want to keep it private.


----------



## Q-cumber

*lacachetona*

In fact, Belarusian is well understandable for any Russian speaker.


----------



## papillon

Yes, let's see it! Lacachetona, forgive me this naive question, but how do you know it's Belarusian and not Russian?

Well, I guess we'll find out once the letter is posted. In any case, we have a Spanish/French translator standing by just for cases like this.


----------



## Crescent

papillon said:


> Yes, let's see it! Lacachetona, forgive me this naive question, but how do you know it's Belarusian and not Russian?
> 
> In any case, we have a Spanish/French translator standing by just for cases like this.


 
Sí, estoy muy de acuerdo! Papillon parece manejar perfectamente ambas lenguas, así que.. 

 Y si todavía hace falta más ayuda, yo estaría encantada de poder ayudarle a usted, tanto como puedo. Así que si usted no desea escribir esta carta aquí, por favor no dude en mandármela por PM or email, y yo haré todo lo posible para ayudarle a usted.


----------



## lacachetona

Hi everyone and thank you for your quick answers! Pardon my ignorance, I wasn't sure if Belarusian was exactly like Russian...but without further ado attached you will find the famous letter.


----------



## GyörgyMS

All three documents are written in Russian and not Belarusian.


----------



## Crescent

Chère Lacachetona, 

Voilà la première letter en français: 

Salut de Brest. (est-ce que c’est une ville ou..? C’est juste que je ne le connais pas. )

Bonjour Stefanie et Kevin.
Je voudrais d’abord m’excuser pour une réponse si longue. Mon père a trouvé ces ‘cartes’ (je ne suis pas sure si on dirait ‘cartes’ en français dans ce cas-ci) l’automne dernier, dans le village. Moi, sa fille, je viens d’apprendre cela, et pour ça je vous écris.
Beaucoup de temps a coulé depuis lors, mais je voudrais que vous sachiez ou ce temps-ci est-il allé.

Je m’appelle Natasha. J’ai 27 ans. Je vis à Brest(?)et j’y travaille comme(je ne sais pas comment traduire cela, je crains. C'est une profession: c'est quelqu'un qui fait de la couture.). Je suis mariée. 

Nous ne pouvions pas vous contacter par téléphone.
Nous vous rendons les cartes.
Au revoir.
---


----------



## Crescent

Voilà donc la deuxième lettre. En fait, c'était un très beau poème, mais je crains que je sois incapable de le traduire en français sans gâcher la belle combinaison de rime.  

Que la vie soit plus bonne et plus joyeuse!
Sans la tristesse, sans le chagrin,
Et que vous ayez assez de bonheur et de la chance, 
Pour vous suffir pour des centaines d’années!


----------



## Crescent

Et enfin la dernière partie.  Celle-ci aussi avait une très belle combinaison de rime, que je n'ai pas pu conservée à cause de la traduction. 

Que le ciel soit si claire au-dessus de vous!
Que la vie soit douce et bienveillante, 
Que vous viviez, entourée par des amis, 
Et (je vous souhaite) tout le meilleure;
La santé et la chaleur*. 

*chaleur: en fait, je doute même qu'on dise ''chaleur'' en français pour signifier ce que le mot russe veut dire.  Il ne s'agit pas de la chaleur dans les sens littéral, mais plutôt tout simplement de bonheur et de la chance dans la vie. 

J'espère vous avoir aidé!


----------



## Crescent

Y lo mismo pero en español. 

Saludos de Brest.

Hola Stefanie y Kevin.

En primer lugar, me gustaría disculparme por escribir una respuesta tan larga.
Estas cartulinas las encontró mi padre, el ultimo otoño, en la campiña.
Yo, su hija, acabo de enterarme de esto, y en seguido me puse a escribirle a usted.
Ya mucho tiempo ha pasado desde entondes, pero yo quiero que usted (¿o ustedes? La verdad es que no se queda muy claro en la carta) sepa en qué se ha gastado.
Me llama Natasha. Tengo 27 años. Vivo en la ciudad ‘Brest’ donde también trabajo como (? Otra vez no tengo ni idea, perdóneme. Es alguien que hace la costura. ) Yo estoy casada.

No podíamos ponernos en contacto con usted(es) por telefono.

Les devolvemos a ustedes las tarjetas/cartulinas.
Adiós.

---


----------



## papillon

lacachetona said:


> ...I wasn't sure if Belarusian was exactly like Russian...


No, they are indeed different Slavic languages; and we would have been happy to translate from either. As it turns out, it was Russian. For historical reason, I think more people in Belarus speak/write in Russian than in Belarusian, particulalry in larger cities. Cyanista will correct me if I'm wrong.
A couple of comments for Crescents excellent translation:


> Salut de Brest. (est-ce que c’est une ville ou..? C’est juste que je ne le connais pas.


Brest is indeed a city on the Belarus-Poland border (click here). It USSR it was famous for having been the first point of attack of the German army during WWII.





> Je voudrais d’abord m’excuser pour une réponse si longue.


 Oui, c'est vrais, la femme avait emplyée le mot длинный - longue. Mais je crois qu'elle voulait dire "une réponse si retardée"


> travaille comme(je ne sais pas comment traduire cela, je crains. C'est une profession: c'est quelqu'un qui fait de la couture.)


une couturière?


----------



## papillon

Crescent said:


> ... trabajo como (? Otra vez no tengo ni idea, perdóneme. Es alguien que hace la costura.


trabajo de sastre


----------



## Crescent

papillon said:


> No, they are indeed different Slavic languages; and we would have been happy to translate from either. As it turns out, it was Russian. For historical reason, I think more people in Belarus speak/write in Russian than in Belarusian, particulalry in larger cities. Cyanista will correct me if I'm wrong.
> A couple of comments for Crescents excellent translation:
> Brest is indeed a city on the Belarus-Poland border (click here). It USSR it was famous for having been the first point of attack of the German army during WWII. Oui, c'est vrais, la femme avait emplyée le mot длинный - longue. Mais je crois qu'elle voulait dire "une réponse si retardée"
> une couturière?


 
Merci beaucoup, Papillon, pour vos corrections, et pour m'apprendre où se trouve Brest (et je suis soulagée que je l'aie bien traduit!  ).

Et je vois ce que vous voulez dire: en effet, moi aussi je pensais que ''longue'' ce n'était pas le bon mot ici, car la lettre que la femme avait écrite ne me semblait pas si ''longue''. 
_Retardée_ y convient sans doute beaucoup mieux. 



> une couturière?


 
Mais, oui!  Bien sûr, c'est ça que je cherchais..  Merci bien, Monsieur Papillon.


----------



## Crescent

La segunda parte: 

Qué la vida sea más buena y alegre
Sin tristezas y desgracias, 
Y que tengan tanta felicidad y suerte
Que para bastarles por centenas de años! 

Y porfin, la última parte:

Que el cielo sea claro por encime de (arriba?) usted
Que la vida sea buena y benévola
Que viva usted rodeada por amigos, 
Y les deseo a todos ustedes suerte, 
Salud y ..(¿calor? ¿fuego? )
 
Espero haberle auydado a usted.


----------



## papillon

Crescent said:


> Et enfin la dernière partie.  Celle-ci aussi avait une très belle combinaison de rime, que je n'ai pas pu conservée à cause de la traduction.
> 
> Que le ciel soit si claire au-dessus de vous!
> Que la vie soit douce et bienveillante,
> Que vous viviez, entourée par des amis,
> Et (je vous souhaite) tout le meilleure;
> La santé et la chaleur*.


And you forgot the title!
this part looks to be on the back of a postcard and so the title that Natasha wrote is:
This is my city!


----------



## Crescent

papillon said:


> And you forgot the title!
> this part looks to be on the back of a postcard and so the title that Natasha wrote is:
> This is my city!


 
Ah, yes...you're quite right. *se enrojece*. Por supuesto! 

Muchas gracias otra vez, papillon.

Y lacachetona - también hay escritura en ruso en la tarjeta postal, pero desgraciadamente es demasiada pequeña para poder ver lo que dice.  
 P.S. Eso es todo de yo: desafortunadamente, yo no sé hablar Italiano.  
*una lágrima..*


----------



## papillon

The upper left corner of the postcard appears to contain the explanation in Belarusian, Russian and English.

The English version:
The right branch of the Mukhavets river.
The area with <??> of armaments.
Saint Nicholas Garrison Temple.


----------



## Maroseika

papillon said:


> trabajo de sastre


quizas de costurera?


----------



## papillon

Si, aunque no sabia esta palabra, segun la traduccion ingles de _seamstress,_me parece que tiene toda la razon.


----------



## lacachetona

Guys and girls, THANKYOU so so much!!!!!!!!!!!  special thanks to Crescent, merci infiniment, muchissimas gracias, I wasn´t even asking for so many versions  one would have been enough but I salute your diligence!
As soon as I come up with a decent answer I will ask your help again but this time translating into Russian so I can respond to Natasha.
What a nice gesture she did...
Good night and good luck to all of you!


----------



## lacachetona

Dear all, here I am again in need of your help to write an answer to Natasha in Russian. Thanks in advance! This is what I'd like to tell her:

_Dear Natasha,_

_Thank you so much for sending the cards back! It was such an unbelievable surprise to receive them from a country almost 1500 kms away from where we originally sent them! Amazing what the wind mixed with human kindness can do!  _
_But the most beautiful surprise was to read the wonderful poems you took the time to write for us. As I don't speak Russian, I asked people to translate them for me over the internet and very kind-hearted people helped me out (they also helped me translate this letter to you). You seem to have a great talent for poetry!_
_I am sending you along with this letter a little romantic souvenir from Venice where we were recently (Italy is my father's country) because your poems were so romantic. _
_I wish you all the best in your life and with your husband. Kevin and I have a three-month old daughter, our first child, and are enjoying the beautiful adventure of parenthood..._
_Have a great life! thank you again!_


----------



## papillon

Since our more eloquent foreros appear to be busy, I'll offer my take. Lacachetona, please wait a day or so before sending it, so that others have the chance to suggest improvements.
In some parts I improvised a bit, since certain things don't translate well into Russian, like the "adventure of parenthood". Not only does the word adventure carry a suggestion of risk, but parenthood as a noun is non-existent, at least I can't think of one.

This is offered as a starting point, not as the final version.


Дорогая Наташа,

  Oгромное вам спасибо за то, что вы прислали мне мои открытки. Получить их из страны, которая находится в 1500 км от места их отправления, явилось для меня невероятным сюрпризом! Вот ведь чего могут достичь ветер помноженный на человеческую доброту! 

  Но самым большим сюрпризом для меня стали стихи, которые вы для нас написали. Так как я сама русского не знаю, то нашла на интернете добрых людей, которые мне помогли с переводом (они же помогли перевести это письмо для Вас).

  Ваше стихотворение было таким романтичным, что к письму прилагаю еще романтичный сувенир из Венеции, где мы недавно побывали (Италия - страна моего отца).

  Желаю вам всего наилучшего в жизни и в отношениях с мужем. У нас с Кевином есть трёхмесячная дочка, наш первый ребёнок. С ней мы открываем для себя счастье, которое может принести только рождение ребёнка/которое можно испытать только став родителем.

  Желаю всего наилучшего в жизни и
  еще раз - спасибо!


----------



## cyanista

Your translation is very good including the improvisation. 

Just one thing:





papillon said:


> Дорогая Наташа,
> 
> Oгромное вам спасибо за то, что вы прислали мне мои открытки. Получить их из страны, которая находится в 1500 км от места их отправления, явилось для меня невероятным сюрпризом! Вот ведь чего могут достичь ветер помноженный на человеческую доброту!
> 
> Но самым большим сюрпризом для меня стали стихи, которые вы для нас для нас написали. Так как я сама русского не знаю, то нашла на интернете добрых людей, которые мне помогли с переводом (они же помогли перевести это письмо для Вас).
> 
> Ваше стихотворение было таким романтичным, что к письму прилагаю еще романтичный сувенир из Венеции, где мы недавно побывали (Италия - *родина* моего отца).
> 
> Желаю вам всего наилучшего в жизни и в отношениях с мужем. У нас с Кевином есть трёхмесячная дочка, наш первый ребёнок. С ней мы открываем для себя счастье, которое может принести только рождение ребёнка/которое можно испытать только став родителем.
> 
> Желаю всего наилучшего в жизни и
> еще раз - спасибо!


----------



## lacachetona

Thank you so much Papillon and Cyanista!!


----------



## papillon

Well, looks like this is it. I incorporated Cyanista's correction and here is the whole thing. As I said before, I replaced the phrase with the "adventure of parenthood" with the following:
With Her <the daughter > we are discovering the joy that can only be brought by the birth of a child. It sounds better in Russian than in English. Let us know if this is all right; if not we'll look for something else.

Дорогая Наташа,

  Oгромное Вам спасибо за то, что Вы прислали мне мои открытки. Получить их из страны, которая находится в 1500 км от места их отправления, явилось для меня невероятным сюрпризом! Вот ведь чего может достичь ветер помноженный на человеческую доброту! 
   Но самым прекрасным сюрпризом для меня стали стихи, которые Вы для нас написали. Так как я сама русского не знаю, то нашла на интернете добрых людей, которые мне помогли с переводом (они же помогли перевести это письмо для Вас).
   Ваше стихотворение было таким романтичным, что к письму прилагаю еще романтичный сувенир из Венеции, где мы недавно побывали (Италия - родина моего отца).
   Желаю вам всего наилучшего в жизни и в отношениях с мужем. У нас с Кевином есть трёхмесячная дочка, наш первый ребёнок. С ней мы открываем для себя счастье, которое может принести только рождение ребёнка.

  Желаю всего наилучшего в жизни и
  еще раз - спасибо!


----------

